# Problem converting from mod_fastcgi to mod_fgid

## Fred Krogh

I have had apache working with fastcgi.  But recently for unknown reasons it could not find libmysqlclient.  I have not been using the latest apache as it does not support fastcgi.  Given that the old one is no long working, I've emerged /apache-2.4.4-r3, and attempted to edit all the configuration files to use mod_fcgid.  When attempting to start apache2, I'm getting  *Quote:*   

>  * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:
> 
> apache2: Syntax error on line 675 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/20_mod_fcgid.conf: Cannot load modules/mod_fcgid.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_fcgid.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config
> 
>  * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

 

/etc/apache2/modules.d/20_mod_fcgid.conf contains *Quote:*   

> <IfDefine FCGID>
> 
> LoadModule fcgid_module modules/mod_fcgid.so
> 
> SocketPath /var/run/fcgidsock
> ...

 

I don't know where unixd_config is used, but others have got this error using PHP and that is not my case.

I'm hoping this suggests something to the wonderful helpers out there, thanks,

Fred

----------

## Fred Krogh

It has become clear that my big problem in this case is getting apache-2.4.4-r3 working.  I'm going back to apache-2.2.24-r1.  I was trying to emerge apache-2.4.4-r3 again, and got this message *Quote:*   

> Module 'socache_shmcb' is required in the default apache configuration.

 And I seen no sign of a module socache_shmcb.

----------

